# My goat is vomiting after eating



## Rocco23 (Aug 11, 2020)

Hi everyone,
I recently purchased a boer goat. She can’t keep her food down and vomits after eating. She had this issue when I bought her. She’ll eat fine but then moves away from the herd and starts vomiting. I gave her some pellet wormer and she coughed up lots of slime. I thought that would help but when she ate alfalfa she started vomiting it. She kissed a few months ago and had no issues is what I was told. Previous owner mentioned she started vomiting a month ago. She seems pretty skinny for being a boer goat.


----------



## chickens really (Aug 13, 2020)

That doesn't sound too good. I would have an X-ray done.


----------

